# Yellow strobe light mount on Jeep Soft Top



## surge (Dec 20, 2007)

Mounted a yellow strobe using an antenna mount with 36 inch threaded round bolt bar. Light extension, 8 foot, added to coiled wire to reach rear of 1999 Jeep TJ.


----------



## Tango (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks Good


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

NICE! I was picturing a sandwich... metal plate inside and light outside with soft top as the meat, lol.

BTW, are those YJ Wrangler Renegade wheels (1991-1994)? I had one of those, IIRC it had those wheels.


----------



## surge (Dec 20, 2007)

*Thank you & Wheels....*

Thank you. A bit more detail is you can purchase an aftermarket antenna mount that sits behind the rear bolt on tail light assembly. They can be either right or left side mounts. They have a 9/16 inch hole which accepts the 36 X 1/2 inch threaded post. Using 1/2 inch galvinized # 13 nuts, I sandwiched the mount on either side with a 1/2 inch washer, then lock washer, then nut. The top for the light is actual 2, T-shaped joist hanger supports that have 1/2 holes on each of the ends. I again sandwiched 2 (for more support as a platform) between the same nut/washer combination above... I think the whole set up, excluding the antenna mount was about $8.00... If I recall the antenna mount was under $20.00 from either Quadratec or JC Whitney... for TJ's. On the wheels, no they were optional upgrades on the early TJ's and I believe other Jeep models in the mid-late 1990's and are called the "Gambler" wheel as it resembles a roulette wheel. I personally a solid or mostly solid wheel over mags, which I never really liked all that much on a Jeep Wrangler .... TJ, YK, JK, or any other model, CJ etc... Mags in my mind look much better on Trucks, SUV's and auto's... Just my personal opinion of course, a Jeep looks good with almost any wheel really.....ussmileyflag


----------



## surge (Dec 20, 2007)

*Better look at Jeep "Gambler" wheel*

Jeep Gambler Wheel - better look.


----------



## NvrSlowsdown (Dec 10, 2011)

How strong is the mount? It seems like it would bounce and flex easy and eventually break off. I have been looking at ideas for a strobe on my jeep and yours seems like the easiest and cheapest option.


----------



## surge (Dec 20, 2007)

*Strobe mount*

It does move, but not alot. The antenna mount is metal, I would say 1/8 inch thick and the rear light assembly has bolts that go through the back of the tail light, then through the metal antenna mount into the body of the jeep. I think it is key is to have a fairly light strobe light, which mine is. You can see it is a single strobe, which probably weighs maybe a little over a pound or so. Too much weight and it would move a lot. Wraping the coiled cord around the threaded screw also helped stiffen it up a bit. That being said, you could also run an additional support off of the roof line in some fashion. I have not gone through much with it yet, but I only do a few driveways including my own, so not sure how it would stand up to major usage if that is what you do.... Will report back after winter and give some longer usage feedback....Thumbs Up


----------

